# Looking for a headlamp on one 18650



## Artem (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am looking for a headlamp which ideally should:

- have floody profile, mostly
- work on one 18650, 69 mm long (redilast 2900)
- Preferably all-in-one, i.e. no separate battery compartments, wires, etc.
- 120-200 lm bright, different modes most welcomed
- waterproof (IPX-8?)

The closest match I could find was Zebra Light H60, and it seems to satisfy most of the criteria, although I am not sure whether it would fit a 69mm battery.


----------



## Glock27 (May 16, 2011)

No 18650 headlights are currently available from ZebraLight. Check out the Spark Tech ones over at the marketplace.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-headlamp-from-Spark-Tech-torture-video-added

G27


----------



## Bolster (May 16, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Recommendations-for-Zebralight-H60-on-18650s


----------



## Artem (May 16, 2011)

Glock27 said:


> No 18650 headlights are currently available from ZebraLight. Check out the Spark Tech ones over at the marketplace.



Thanks for that, although specs say it's 68mm long battery, did anyone actually try the headlamp with RediLast 2900?

Thanks.


----------



## goose2283 (May 16, 2011)

I don't have a RediLast 2900, but the H60w fits my TrustFire red/black 2400s quite nicely. I didn't like the amount of pressure it was putting on the battery, so I shortened the spring. They're a touch shorter than the RediLast 2900s.

I'm also a big fan of Spark lights. I'm waiting on an ST6-460NW, and have an SL6-740NW. I briefly had an ST6-280OW, and quite liked it as well.


----------



## Artem (May 16, 2011)

goose2283 said:


> I'm also a big fan of Spark lights. I'm waiting on an ST6-460NW, and have an SL6-740NW. I briefly had an ST6-280OW, and quite liked it as well.



Those ones look very promising. 

Just curious - do you find that it gets into your field of view a lot because of the elongated front part?


----------



## goose2283 (May 17, 2011)

Artem said:


> Those ones look very promising.
> 
> Just curious - do you find that it gets into your field of view a lot because of the elongated front part?



It wasn't an issue for me, although I mostly used it outside in pitch black. When my ST6-460NW comes in, I'll try it in moderate ambient light, and let you know how noticeable it is.


----------



## Artem (May 17, 2011)

goose2283 said:


> It wasn't an issue for me, although I mostly used it outside in pitch black. When my ST6-460NW comes in, I'll try it in moderate ambient light, and let you know how noticeable it is.


 
That would be soo much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## goose2283 (May 27, 2011)

I've had my ST6-460NW for almost a day now, and I like it. The beam is too throwy for my taste with the reflector installed and the clear lens in place. With the clear lens in place and the reflector removed, it's floody like a Zebralight; big, wide beam, no hotspot whatsoever. With the reflector installed and the frosted lens in front, it's a nice middle ground. Very floody, with a diffuse hotspot in the middle.

As for being noticeable in your field of view, yes it is. It's easy to go cross-eyed staring up at it, but I don't find that it gets in the way. I used it for reading in bed, and wasn't the least bit bothered by it. If you're likely to be troubled by that, you can always move it up on your forehead a bit. The top strap holds everything in place quite well, even pulled back. 

I have a very large head, and was quite pleased that the headband doesn't have to be fully extended. My H60w lives in my EDC bag, but the Spark will see more use in the great outdoors, probably with the reflector in place and the frosted lens in front.


----------



## psychbeat (May 27, 2011)

^^thanks I have one on order and
was a bit worried about the protruding lens.

mines on back order  tho so...

I also am a bit concerned with it flopping around
when I use it mountain biking and will either have
to push the top strap to the side or take it off 
so I can use it with my full face helmet. I could
always tape a larger pad to the back of the 
headrest thingy..


----------



## Artem (May 27, 2011)

Thanks very much for getting back to us on that!



goose2283 said:


> As for being noticeable in your field of view, yes it is. It's easy to go cross-eyed staring up at it, but I don't find that it gets in the way.



Is the weight of the lamp noticeable? Do you just get used to it with the time?

Thanks!


----------



## Artem (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, so I ended up buying ST6-460NW from Spark, below is my short review/first impressions.

Pros:
- It's quite lightweight, even with 18650 loaded in
- Frost lens gives really nice, even spill
- UI is great, feels very intuitive
- Very good, easy to adjust head strap.

Cons:
- I don't find the build quality to be particularly good. In my light I noticed that left and right parts of the battery compartment have different gaps between themselves and LED body. It just looks a bit asymmetric. 
- Battery cap feels thin - almost like you can bend it with our fingers
- Anodisation is not that great: knurling on the cap is not thorougly adonised; There's also a 'scratch' or rather missed area on the LED body approx 3 mm long and 2 hairs thick.
- Lens cap is a pain to unscrew - it has no knurling and screwed in so tighly, I literally spend over 5 minutes using towels and other things trying to unscrew it.
- The worst thing is that my 18650 Redilasts barely fit - and I don't mean they are too long - there's something inside the battery housing which prevents the battery from going further than 2/3rds of its length. I can force it through; I can also rotate it slightly to left and right - there seems to be some magical position in which battery slides in.

Conclusion - I will use it to see how it fares in real-life conditions, although I probably won't buy from Spark again - doesn't look like this particular product is 'polished' enough.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 15, 2011)

Artem said:


> - Lens cap is a pain to unscrew - it has no knurling and screwed in so tighly, I literally spend over 5 minutes using towels and other things trying to unscrew it.


 
Nyogel is your friend!!!


----------



## acrosteve (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you have your eye on another option at this point - if the ST6 does not work out?

How do you like the headband?

I am lookng for a headlamp that will fit my head, and also adjust larger to go on my bike helmet.


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't had any of the battery problems with my st6 460
I've been using AW 2600 and
NCR 2900 

And the ano is great on mine. 
Maybe I got lucky?

It fits over my fullface bike helmet fine- I use it for night rides often. 

Great tint for fog dust n mud contrast. 

Very happy with it overall.


----------

